# Joycough's Journey



## joycough (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I'm overweight and young (24). I would like to be about 190-195 by my 25th birthday (Oct. 16). I would also like to try and lose about 20lbs this first month (while I know this may be extreme and almost impossible I'd like to try). This is because I'm going on a fishing trip with my dad and I would like to not be embarressed to take off my shirt in the hot weather. After that point I want to slow down the loss to a safe/normal 1-2lbs/week. At that rate I should be able to reach my goal.

I have a workout plan that I think should work really well. And I'm trying the Abs Diet (kinda) I like to use many of the meals from the men's health website. I'm using the basic idea of 5-7 small meals a day. I want to take in between 2281 calories which equals my RMR (resting metabolic rate (How many calories does your body use when you're doing absolutely nothing?)) and 2500 calories (subtracting about 500 calories from my daily caloric needs. I want to aim for a 33/33/33 split or a 40/30/30.

This first week will be the hardest trying to adjust and figure out how much I really should be eating and adjust from there. I'm using fitday.com to help. I know the abs diet suggests you don't need to count but my eating has become really bad and I need something to show me what I'm doing and how much I'm taking in. Below are my measurements and my workout plan.

Please let me know what you think. Possitive criticism is appreciated. Possitive encouragement is also appreciated. Negativity just hurts everyone.

03-Jul-06
Weight 242 (The most I've ever weighed)
Waist 46.25
Hips 46.25
Chest 47.5
Left Arm 16.5
Right Arm 17
Left Forearm 12.5
Right Forearm 13
Left Leg 28
Right Leg 29
Left Calf 18.5
Right Calf 18.75

*Monday*
Bench Press 1 set, 12 reps
- Superset with -
Lat Pulls 1 set, 12 reps
Rest Less than 1 Minute

Bench Press Drop set, X 4, to failure
-Superset with ???
Lat Pulls Drop set, X 4, to failure
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Shoulder Presses 1 set, 12 reps
- Superset with -
Barbell Row 1 set, 12 reps
Rest Less than 1 Minute

Shoulder Presses Drop set, X 4, to failure
- Superset with -
Barbell Row Drop set, X 4, to failure
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Front Raise - triset with - 1 set, 12 reps
Side Raise 1 set, 12 reps
Rear Raise 1 set, 12 reps
Rest 2 Minutes

Front Raise - triset with - Drop set, X 4, to failure
Side Raise Drop set, X 4, to failure
Rear Raise Drop set, X 4, to failure
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Abdominal Curls 3 sets, 20 Reps

Treadmill 45-60 Minutes, 70% Max

*Tuesday*
Interval Training 6 sets, 1 minute 90%, 1-2 Minutes Rest

Treadmill Cardio 45-60 Minutes, 70% Max

*Wednesday*
Alternating Incline DB Curls
- Superset with - 1 set, 12 reps
Skull- Crushers 1 set, 12 reps
Rest Less than 1 minute

Alternating Incline DB Curls
- Superset with ???Drop set, X 4, to failure
Skull- Crushers Drop set, X 4, to failure
Rest 3-5 Minutes

EZ Bar Cable Curls
- Superset with - 1 set, 12 reps
Cable EZ Bar Pressdown 1 set, 12 reps
Rest Less than 1 minute

EZ Bar Cable Curls - Superset with ??? Drop set, X 4, to failure
Cable EZ Bar Pressdown Drop set, X 4, to failure
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Abdominal Curls 3 sets, 20 Reps

Elliptical Trainer Cardio 45-60 Minutes, 70% Max

*Thursday*
*REST

Friday*
Squats 1 set, 12 reps
- Superset with -
Deadlift 1 set, 12 reps
Rest Less than 1 Minute

Squats Drop set, X 4, to failure
-Superset with ???
Deadlift Drop set, X 4, to failure
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Knee Extension 1 set, 12 reps
- Superset with -
Leg Curls 1 set, 12 reps
Rest Less than 1 Minute

Knee Extension Drop set, X 4, to failure
-Superset with ???
Leg Curls Drop set, X 4, to failure
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Abdominal Curls 3 sets, 20 reps

Treadmill Cardio 45-60 Minutes, 70% Max

*Saturday*
Interval Training 6 sets, 1 minute 90%, 1-2 Minutes Rest

Treadmill Cardio 45-60 Minutes, 70% Max

*Sunday
REST*

I've researched and it's proven that drop sets help lose weight because they keep your heartrate up. I also prefer this method because I HATE circut training. I've been lifting weights for about 5-6 years now, but the last year and a half have pretty much been off.

The weight training portion takes roughly 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## joycough (Jul 3, 2006)

*Monday Workout*

Monday
Bench Press *155 X 12*
- Superset with -
Lat Pulls *135 X 12*
Rest Less than 1 Minute

Bench Press Drop set, *135 X 14 (2 forced reps), 135 X 4 (2 Forced), 115 X 3 (1 Forced), 95 X 4 (2 Forced)*
-Superset with ???
Lat Pulls Drop set, *120 x 12, 110 x 8, 100 x 5, 80 x 6*
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Standing Shoulder Dumbbell Presses *35 X 12*
- Superset with -
T-Bar Row *75 X 12*
Rest Less than 1 Minute

Standing Shoulder Dumbell Presses *35 x 12, 30 x 5, 25 x 5* (had to stop and rest for a minute here felt like puking)
- Superset with -
Barbell Row *75 x 12, 65 x 7, 55 x 5, 45 x*5
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Front Raise with Plate *25 x 12*
- triset with -
Side Raise (like woodchop with plate) *25 x 6 (per side)*

Rest 2 Minutes

Front Raise with Plate *25 x 6, 10 x 4, 5 x 4*
- triset with -
Side Raise (like woodchop with plate) *25 x 3, 10 x 4, 5 x 6*
Rest 3-5 Minutes

Abdominal Curls On Ball *Body x 20, Body x 20, Body x 20*

Treadmill 45 Minutes; 4% incline; 3.4 RPM; 140 HBM


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

good luck, looks like you have a well thought out plan.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

If you are looking preserving LBM, you might want get those reps in the 4-8 range. However, if you are just looking to lean up looks fine.


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2006)

I know everyone wants to lose the unwanted fat asap, but be careful. It can leave you looking like a smaller blob. Just be aure to keep your good fats and try to eliminate all junk foods. Best of luck to you.


----------



## joycough (Jul 3, 2006)

*Today's Diet*

*Totals 	 
Cals 	2310
*

Well I reached the middle of my cal goal which I think is good? 38% Protein and 34% Carbs, and 28% Fat, I'd say that's a pretty good spread.


*Total: 	  	2310* 
*Fat:* *28%*
*Carbs:* *34%*
*Protein*:  *38%*


How's it look?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks alright to me


----------



## joycough (Jul 4, 2006)

*Tuesday (04-06-06)*

*Interval Cardio *
1 Minute @ 5.6 X 6 (HR 170 Average)
1 Minute @ 3.3 X 6 (HR 150 Average)

*Long Cardio*
60 Minutes @ 3.5 @ 4% Incline (HR 140 Average) (3.36 Miles)

- Interval cardio was tough, I have a hard time running on treadmills! Plus I was wearing my Nike Free's which started to hurt after minute 10, but then I switched my shoes to my Asics and felt better.
-Long Cardio was great I was sweating great. Drank a full Litre of Water. Kept a pretty steady pace. Wanted to keep going. I think next week I'll up it to 90 Minutes if I'm still feeling good.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

Ugh, I hate cardio. I have great respect to anyone who does it in a regular basis.


----------



## joycough (Jul 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Ugh, I hate cardio. I have great respect to anyone who does it in a regular basis.



LOL me too, that's why I'm fat! That's why I have to do it...lol...oh well I'm enjoying it so far


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

I wonder if anyone likes cardio?


----------



## joycough (Jul 4, 2006)

*Tuesday Diet*

Total Cals = *2451   	 *
Fat:61g *23%*
Carbs: 	273g *41%*
Fiber: 28g  	
Protein:217g *36%*

So I reached my cal goal. Just under my Max intake goal. Not enough fat  
too many carbs  Just right for protein, 217g is almost the perfect amount I'm aiming for. So all in all not bad. I wish I didn't go over on carbs. 

Looking forward to tomorrow it's arms day!!! I used to skip arms day all the time. But i'm starting to like the pump and size again! Not looking forward to Friday and Legs day. I hate Deadlifts, I think I do them wrong and my lift is weak. I can do more weight on a stifflegged deadlift...*I think that's wrong???*  maybe I'll ask someone there to watch my form and help me out. I don't do high weight for my squats because my legs are huge as is, and no calf work because i won't fit in my cowboy boots it's already touch and go depending on which day it is...


----------



## joycough (Jul 5, 2006)

*July 5th*

Whew Arms day over with...I think the cardio damn near killed me but i'll get into thoughts after the workout...

Warmup set
Alternating Incline DB Curls *30lbs x 12*
-superset with-
Skull-Crushers *75lbs x 11* Need to decrease next time I guess 
_Rest less than one minute_

Alternating Incline DB Curl *30 x 10, 25 x 5, 20 x 4, 17 x 5*
-Superset with-
Skull Crushers *75 x 10 (+4 Closegrip to punish my triceps), 65 x 6 (+4), 45 x 6 (+6)*

Warmup set
Preacher Curl *65 x 12*
-Superset with-
Rope Pressdown *60 x 12* Not Sure this Number is exactly right there's a high and low setting  I used the high...
_Rest less than one minute_

Preacher Curl *65 x 7, 55 x 5, 45 x 6, 35 x 10*
-Superset with-
Rope Pressdown *60 x 12 (+2), 50 x 6 (+2), 40 x 6 (+4), 30 x 8 (+4)*

Ab Curls on Ball * Body x 20, Feet on Wall on Ball x 20, Body x 20*

Treadmill Long Cardio *60 Minutes @ 4% Incline @ 3.5 (HR 140)*

Wow after my first set of dumbbell curls I was sweating like a mother!!! And it didn't stop the whole workout, crazy! Felt good. Triceps had more of a pump than my biceps. Really confused about the Preacher curl incident. Treadmill was okay at first I thought I was going to die but it steadied out. I got to listen to some practice spanish for an hour which is good I need the practice but I wanted to repeat outloud but didn't want to get beat down. Glad I get tomorrow off. I could use the break. Get to go see the Philosopher Kings in concert...which is my wife's favorite band. The the Stampede kicks off. Have to go watch some rodeo and roping...YEEEHHHHAAAAA! And soon THIRD DAY is coming (My favorite band), to which we have kick ass seats ...So yeah Good couple of weeks ahead...hope my workouts keep feeling good and I start to drop some pounds.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

I like your plan of attack, keep at it my Friend!!! Good lookin w/o's too!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like your plan of attack, keep at it my Friend!!! Good lookin w/o's too!!!



Thanks Mate. Good to hear words of encouragement. Especially about the plan of attack. I hope it all seems good and confirmation just gives me one less thing to worry about.


----------



## joycough (Jul 5, 2006)

Total Cals
*2284 * 

Fat: 	 59     *23%*
Carbs: 	241   *37%*
Fiber: 	  34     0%
Protein: 221  *39%*

So I just reached my bottom Cal goal. I'm under in fat and perfect for everything else. *BUT* Here's my BIG QUESTION...

My Carbs and Protein intake are vitually the same at close to 40% each. Is that okay or is that way too high for carbs? If I cut back on carbs I don't know how I would reach my Cals? I don't think there is enough protein in the world. Moreover, I'm taking in a great amount of Fiber...will this help?

Any Answers or suggestions?

remember that I'm trying to lose FAT. I'm not trying to be at less than 10% Bodyfat, that won't happen for probably a year or so...right now i just want to lose 50 lbs in 4 Months.


----------



## hippy_chick (Jul 5, 2006)

Go Sweety Go!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 6, 2006)

hippy_chick said:
			
		

> Go Sweety Go!!!




Awwww Thanks baby


----------



## joycough (Jul 6, 2006)

So today's only half over and I feel incomplete not working out. Plus my diet today is less than adequate (not porking out just not eating much) because I have a sensitive stomach, which I want to control if we are to go out tonight! I may or may not post my final numbers...regarless carbs will be much higher today (% wise)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey don't be so hard on yourself!!! A cheat meal here and there will be just fine, don't kill yourself over it!!! And as far as Fiber goes, it's an excellent way to aid in your quest, it'll help you feel full, and of course, ummmmmmmmmmm help you "move" all the bad stuff!!! Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey don't be so hard on yourself!!! A cheat meal here and there will be just fine, don't kill yourself over it!!!



Wasn't trying to be too hard on myself (there should be a blushing smiley or embaressed). It was just a tough day for eating because of my stomach and public venues. I had far too many carbs and not enough protein and I don't think I reached the bottom of my Cal goal    Oh well, I'm looking forward to tomorrow. I can't wait to lift again. I hope that someone can watch my Deadlifts to make sure I'm doing them right!!!! 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> And as far as Fiber goes, it's an excellent way to aid in your quest, it'll help you feel full, and of course, ummmmmmmmmmm help you "move" all the bad stuff!!! Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


     HAHAHAHA That's exactly what I think too!!!! 

I just went onto the diet section and I guess 40% Carbs and Protein is a viable diet


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

Where are you working?


----------



## joycough (Jul 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Where are you working?


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, I thought you mentioned something about your job in a recent post.


----------



## joycough (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL nope I'm a Grad Student so i'm busy researching...no working here  

On a side note, I just wanted to mention that most (all?) my carbs come from fruits, veggies and fiberous/whole grain foods (ie: 100% whole wheat/grain Bread and whole wheat pasta). That's also a plus regardless of %, yes?


----------



## joycough (Jul 6, 2006)

F AAAAAA RICK...      

Concert cancelled on account that we are having a HUGE thunder shower!!! 

At least it will be cool for a while!

Although I bike to the gym  Oh well I guess I'll walk manana


----------



## joycough (Jul 7, 2006)

*July 7th*

*Legs Day*

Warmup Set
Squats *155 x 12*
-Superset with-
Deadlifts *160 x 12*

Dropset
Squats *155 x 12, 135 x 8, 115 x 10, 95 x 12*
-Superset with-
Deadlifts *160 x 10, 140 x 6, 120 x 6, 100 x 8*

Warmup Set
Knee Extensions *90 x 12*
-Superset with-
Seated Ham Curls *90 x 12*

Dropset
Knee Extensions *90 x 12, 75 x 8, 60 x 6, 40 x 10*
-Superset with-
Seated Ham Curls *90 x 12, 75 x 6, 60 x 6, 40 x 8*

Ab Ball Curls *Feet on Wall x 20, Feet on Floor x 20, Feet on wall x 15*

Long Cardio
45 Minutes on Treadmill @ 4% Incline @ 3.5 (HR 140)

-Great workout, *especially the deadlifts*, I'm impressed how they felt, I just took my time and really really watched my form.
-*Cario on the otherhand*  - Everything was great until minute 30 and then my feet started to hurt so i stepped to the side letting the machine keep running to adjust the tongue on my shoe and the safety pops off and the machine doesn't work right after that. So after 15 minutes I just gave up and biked home...
-sidenote on the bike...my wifes bike (both basically the same) rides much nicer than mine, I just might have to trade


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

squat + dead supersets.


----------



## joycough (Jul 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> squat + dead supersets.



Squat + deadlift supersets + dropsets for both 
Do I make that clear enough that each none warmup set are dropsets?


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Ohhh I think I see what is going on. Sorry, like I've said before in other threads, I suck at articulating text.


----------



## joycough (Jul 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Ohhh I think I see what is going on. Sorry, like I've said before in other threads, I suck at articulating text.



LOL no problem at all. I probably wasn't all that clear...I'll edit and make it more clear...Thank Fufu


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2006)

Great w/o Brother Joycough!!! Keep at it, looking pretty insane!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Brother Joycough!!! Keep at it, looking pretty insane!!!



  Thank you very much


----------



## joycough (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't believe how many carbs I generally consume(d) on a daily basis. It's crazy  .

I've been finding it really hard trying to consume enough protein while maintaining my carbs at a lower level. The only thing that generally makes me feel better is that most of carbs I consume are fiberous carbs. Yet I feel guilty . Especially when my daily % of carbs is higher than 40%.

Oh well I guess this is my first week and I've still got a long way to go to work through all these issues.


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2006)

I love carbs.


----------



## joycough (Jul 8, 2006)

Not a great food day... Did good for Cals but fat and Carbs were a little high  And on top of that I didn't workout (Cardio). Just enjoyed the day with my wife, we've both been busy so we watched movies all day... That was very nice. 

Man I love carbs too but when I have more than 40% Carbs I feel bad and guilty!!!! 

Oh well tomorrow's a new day, probably won't do much either. And Monday starts another awsome week of working out.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats the spirit!!! Best wishes for the next round of w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 10, 2006)

*July 10th*



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats the spirit!!! Best wishes for the next round of w/o's my Friend!!!



Thanks Mate!

Warmup Set
Pulldowns *135x12*
-Superset with-
Bench Press *160x12*

DropSet
Pulldowns *135x10, 120x6, 105x6, 90x8*
-Superset with-
Bench Press *160x12(+1FR), 140x2(+1), 120x3(+1), 100x4(+1)*

Warmup Set
Multiangular Machine Row *132x12*
-Superset with-
Standing DB Press *35x12*

Dropset
M. Machine Row *132x12, 120x5, 108x6, 96x8*
-Superset with-
Standing DB Press *35x15(Upping it next week), 30x5, 25x5, 20x6*

Warmup Set
Plate Front Raise *25x12*
-Superset with-
Plate Side Raises (like woodchops) *25x8*

Dropset
Front Plate Raise *25x15 (upping next week), 10x8, 5x8*
-Superset with-
Side Plate Raise *25x6, 10x8, 5x8*

Abs On Ab Ball *Body x 20 (too easy), Feet on Wall x 20, FoW x 12 (Wooooo)*

Long Cardio 
60 Minutes @ 3.6 @ 4% Incline (140HR) 3.47 Miles

-Great workout REALLY REALLY sore right now, especially in the shoulders.
-Upped my Bench by 5lbs this week and was still able to stay on target for reps
-Shoulder Press is getting stronger going to up it next week
-Plate Front Raise also getting stronger, up next week as well
-Cardio was good but I had to walk to the gym today (raining) so I only did 60 Minutes instead of the hoped for 90! Oh well I'm not overly sad.

-This weekend was a rough eating weekend. I didn't reach many of my eating goals. But I was my first weekend and they can only get better. Especially since I (not really felt guilty) but missed eating well. I eat way more when I'm eating healthy than when not, the biggest difference is I take in much less fat and carbs and much more Protein, which is the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Brother Joycough!!! Congrats on the increases!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Brother Joycough!!! Congrats on the increases!!!



Thanks Mate! Felt really good. Especially with the Bench Press and Shoulder Presses being the second part of the superset. Although I heard that sometimes pairing Chest with Back the second exercise benifits (ie. Bench with Rows you can do stronger rows than normal) because of the warmup of the muscles and whatnot.

-Not looking forward to tomorrows cardio ...Just gotta get in the mindset tomorrow.

-Ate well today, In fact I did a first...I went over my protein intake!!! I took in over 270g of Protein today and about 20cals over...LOL I guess that second Salmon Burger (just the meat) wasn't a good idea..guess I know for next week.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

Meh, going over on protein is better than fat or carbs if you are cutting.


----------



## joycough (Jul 11, 2006)

*Fufu* - Yeah I hear ya, I think I'm already over on fat today because of the nuts (walnuts) I put in my salad. LOL

Interval Cardio
12 minutes. I went around the track running the straight as quick as I could and walked the corners. each lap took about a minute so I average it at about 15/15

Long Cardio
75 Minutes @ 4% @ 3.6 (HR 140) 4.36 Miles 

-Interval cardio was good I was sweating like crazy after. The sprints were just long enough.
-Long cardio was awsome until minute 60. I started to feel light headed or just lost concentration which made me quit before the 90 minutes. I felt good after.
-I checked the scale this morning and I lost about 4.5 lbs this past week   I'm eating more than usual just eating better. And exercising much more. Guess it really does help...sweet


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

Damn, that is alot of cardio! Gj.

It is funny how our point of views can change. I used to never give a shit about diet. Now I worry if I cooked my organic ground beef with too much olive oil!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

Good lookin cardio my Friend!!!
I am cycling 2 different routines, your thought on antagonistic training (chest/back) are correct, I am doing 6 week cycles, (Push/Pull/Legs) and then (Chest/Back,Legs,Delts/Biceps/Triceps) so your definatly on to something my Friend!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 11, 2006)

*Fufu* Thanks...yeah it's a lot. But I couldn't quite get up to my hoped 90 Minutes...oh well there's time for that.

Olive oil and hamburger (or I guess ground beef...either or) eh  

*Angel* Thank you yet again. Always so cheerful and full of compliments, I like that  

The one thing I'm worried about is when I switch back to Chest first that my bench will weaken a little...hope not...


----------



## joycough (Jul 11, 2006)

Man I saw some crazy things in the gym today. Saw a guy bench 3 plates...it's been a while since I've seen that and I didn't expect to at my gym. When he asked one of scrawniest guys in the gym to spot I was scared because 1) he didn't look like he could bench the weight and 2) spotter looked like he could barely lift the bar. I gotta say i was pleasantly surprised. He got 1 decent rep and one with help. The other thing was a small guy trying to deadlift 3 plates. It looked bad...but a guy can't say anything these days unless he works at the gym. It was a cross between blowing a disc and stiff legged deadlifts. 

Ah the things one sees when walking on the treadmill.


----------



## joycough (Jul 11, 2006)

Hhmmmm not a great food day. About 100 Cals over, over in fat and carbs and just in with Protein. However, the fat was mostly from walnuts...crazy how much "fat" are in them! Good thing it's good fat. Sooo yeah!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

Its a lifelong journey my Friend, some days will be better than others, and then somedays are going to be in shambles, BUT we pick up and move on, thats what makes US different from the rest of the crowd!!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

Walnuts are super calorie dense. Something like 260 for a 1/4 cup.


----------



## joycough (Jul 11, 2006)

*Fufu* Yeah I don't think I'll be having them very much. LOL I know they have good fat so I will have them once and a while


----------



## joycough (Jul 12, 2006)

Warmup set
Skullcrushers *65x12 (Increase Weight Next Week)* 
-Superset with-
Standing Alternating DB Curls *35x12*

Drop Set
SkullCrushers *65x15(+6 Closegrip), 55x6(+6), 45x6(+6), 35x12*
-Superset with-
SADB Curls *35x10(+2 Forced), 30x4(+2), 25x4(+2),20x6(+4) *

Warmup Set
Cable Pressdown with V-Bar *60x12(increase next week)*
-Superset with-
Preacher Curls *65x12*

Drop Set
Pressdown *60x15(+5 Forced), 50x5(+5), 40x6(+8), 30x10(+10)*
-Superset with-
Preacher Curl *65x12, 55x6, 45x6, 35x8 (+ Negative held for 30 seconds)*

HIT Forearm Work
Barbell Wrist Curl
Barbell Finger Curl
Reverse Wrist Curl
Reverse Curl
*All with 30lbs x 15-20*

Abs on Ball *Feet on Wall x 20, Fx20, Fx20*

Long Cardio
30 Minutes @ 4% @ 3.4 (HR 135) 1.71 Miles

-Decent workout, really felt the pump in the bi's and tri's
-Cardio...hmmmm...I was getting shin splints so I felt I should stop before it gets too bad. Then just as I'm about to stop my ankle feels funny. Good thing I quit because as I'm walking back to the locker room my achilles tendon started to hurt.
-Just about died today (well not so much but I guess it could have happened)...riding my bike across an intersection the chain slips off I just about fall and get run over, somehow I don't fall and get just far enough past the car and onto the sidewalk...fixed the chain and rode home...guess it's time to take the bikes in, I knew I'd have to do it sooner or later...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Joycough!!! I hear ya about shin splints, I get them constantly!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww the joys of benching 3 plates and watching littler fellas watching ya..........keep er up buddy you to will be there one day!


----------



## joycough (Jul 12, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Awww the joys of benching 3 plates and watching littler fellas watching ya..........keep er up buddy you to will be there one day!



LOL It was more that the dude didn't look like he *could * bench the weight and that his spotter definately couldn't pick it up off of him.  But he was able to get one...so good on him...as for little fellas? You talking about me? Because at my weight I doubt you'd be calling me that...LOL


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Na, would never poke fun at a fellow weight lifter. As long as you are in the gym trying I have respect for you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## joycough (Jul 12, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Na, would never poke fun at a fellow weight lifter. As long as you are in the gym trying I have respect for you. Keep up the good work.



LOL right on Mate! Thank you for the words of encouragement.


----------



## joycough (Jul 13, 2006)

So today was no gym but I spent about 4 hours cleaning the house to get ready for my friend and his wife. Man it takes so long because i don't just clean I reorganize...whew!


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Dude thats about what it took me to clean the house last week before a few buddies came and hung out for the weekend. I forgot how much I hated cleaning.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

lawl, when I took my first fat burner supplement I was ripping and ready to clean my room.


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Warmup Set
Deadlift *165x12*
-Superset with-
Squat *155x12*

Drop Set
Deadlift *165x10, 155x5, 145x5, 135x12* 
-Superset with-
Squat *155x12, 135x8, 115x8, 95x12*

Warmup Set
Leg Curl *90x12*
-Superset with-
Knee Extension *90x12*

Drop Set
Leg Curl *90x13, 75x4, 60x6, 45x8*
-Superset with-
Knee Extension *90x12, 75x6, 60x6, 45x6* OH GOD THE BURN 

Abs "Double Crunch" *6lbs Medicine Ball x 30, 6x18, 6x12*

-No long cardio today.
-*Deadlifts felt freaking awsome*, I think I'm going to up them next week. I hate the high rep deadlifts. I'll probably have to use straps next week I don't think my forearms will hold for the four sets of drop sets.  
-Man after my knee extensions and leg curls my legs were burning I didn't think I could move!!!
-I finally squated awsome today. I had troubles before going too low, but now I think I learned to lean forward more which helps me go lower. Is that right? It's been so long since I've squated. I usually try to keep my back straight but I end up staying more upright. I think I'll up my squats next week too.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Warmup Set
> Deadlift *165x12*
> -Superset with-
> Squat *155x12*
> ...



Wow, I'd be hunched over the garbage can in the corner if I did all those supersets, especially with squats/deads. Good work!


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks mate...yeah it's freaking tough. The drop sets/supersets are a real killer.

I'm just dripping after and have to take about a 5 minute rest after before the next set. 

Today I was debating changing my program but afterwards I feel so awsome and just loving it. Gotta say the Deads kicked my butt today but I was loving it I think i've gotten the tech. down, which is awsome.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

I might try supersetting squats with leg extensions and dead with leg curls. It just takes so much outa a guy supersetting deads and squats.

But none the less good work to get through it, shows heart.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o BRother Joycough!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you Angel. It was a fantastic workout. It felt so right. Everything just clicked. I almost wanna go back tonight and do it again. I'm feeling  Again thank you. I don't think I've ever enjoyed a workout that much.


----------



## joycough (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys been a few days. Had my best friend and his wife up for the weekend. We went to the zoo and the Stampede. Had a blast. Third Day was bloody amazing!!!!! As a result I've pretty much lost my voice for most of the day. Even now I can barely speak. I think I got too much sun and wasn't feeling well today, so I skipped the gym. Hope I'll go tomorrow but who knows.


----------



## Double D (Jul 17, 2006)

Great times buddy.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

lawl I read it wrong and I thought you said, "I got boozed up and went to the zoo."


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like a Great time!!! Take it easy, the Gym will be there for ya when your ready to return!!!


----------



## joycough (Jul 22, 2006)

Well like I said before a crazy weekend and a crazy week. I'm trying to finish up an essay that's due on the 28th. My best friend and his wife came to visit (as aforementioned  ) and my brother and his girlfriend came up for a few days. So I haven't been to the gym in a week. 

I decided I'm going to change up my workout a bit. I'm going to try and keep the cardio the same and the same diet goals. But I feel I need a break from the superset-dropsets. So I'm going to do the following.

Workout A and B, alternating 3 times a week (mon, wed, fri). Also alternating between 6 and 12 reps. 

A = 12 reps, b = 6 reps, a = 6 reps, b = 12 reps, a = 12 reps. 

Warm ups will be 5 reps @ 60% base weight, 3 reps @ 80 %, 1 rep @ 110%. 

I will lift until I reach technical failure at 9 or 3 reps (depending on which rep set I'm using). This means I could do 2 sets or 8 depending on how my body feels. 

I will not rest inbetween warmups, only rest will be switching the weights. Rest inbetween sets will be until I catch my breath, and no longer than 2 minutes (hoping about 45 seconds or less).

And Rest inbetween exercises will be about 2 minutes (or as long as it takes me to put away and set up).

*Workout A*
Squat
Bench Press
Bent-over Row
Double Crunch with medicine ball

*Workout B*
Deadlift
Chinup
Side Lateral
Seated Twist with medicine ball

*Long Cardio* 60-90 Minutes @ HR 140
*Interval Cardio* 10-20 Minutes, anything from 1/1, to 15sec/15sec, etc.

*Week 1 & 4*
Monday - A + Long
Tuesday - Interval + Long
Wednesday - B + Long
Thursday - Interval + Long
Friday - A + Long
Saturday and Sunday - Rest

*Week 2 & 3*
Monday - B + Long
Tuesday - Interval + Long
Wednesday - A + Long
Thursday - Interval + Long
Friday - B + Long
Saturday and Sunday - Rest


----------



## joycough (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay so after a bit of break...about a week...I'm back in the gym...I've been busy this week with an essay and have been keeping somewhat active, just not in the gym.

Warmup Sets
Deadlift - *135 x 5, 185x3, 245x1* (only rest was switching the weights)

Sets
Deadlift - *225x6, x6, x6, x4, x1* (didn't feel right)

Warmup Sets
Chinups (on machine) - *200x5, 160x3, 110x1* (same RI)

Sets
Chinups (on machine) *130x6, 140x6, x5, x3*

Warmup Sets
Lateral Raises - *15x5, 25x3, 30x1* (Same RI)

Sets
Lateral Raises *27x6, x6, x6, x4, x3*

Seated Twists with Medicine Ball - *6x15, x15, x15*

*RI for sets was between 30-45 seconds

*I had to run back to the locker room to get my straps for the Deadlifts after my first set  

*My last set on the Deadlifts, I did ONE rep because it didn't feel right, something felt off. I think it was just so many sets I mights have been starting to get lazy. Glad I stopped. I feel good now!

*I think I'll add a set for tri's on this day just to even it out. I guess my arms will get a bit of work from all the different exercises..I no no??? 

*overall felt great, great workout. Sweat like crazy but not as breathless as my other program. But it's nice to change it up. Who knows I may go back to superset-dropsets yet. It was kinda fun. But I like deadlifting twice a week (every second week).


----------



## joycough (Jul 26, 2006)

Anybody watch that show *Work out* on Bravo? It's kinda fun to watch. Not a lot of working out yet but still kinda fun in the drama department.


----------



## joycough (Jul 27, 2006)

Played Tennis for an hour with my wife today. We haven't played for a while so it took a lot of rallying!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2006)

Where you at JC? Havent posted in your journal in a while?


----------



## joycough (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry, it's been crazy trying to finish my essay. Now I'm done but it's about to be another crazy 2-3 weeks. This week I'm going whitewater rafting and taking off to Vancouver Island to do a week of golfing with my dad. Then back for a wedding. I'm going to try and do simple full body workouts until I can get back to steady again. I don't know how much I'll post, as I haven't much lately but I will be back from time to time and I will be back full time as soon as I can.


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2006)

Best luck to ya buddy. Be sure to get those in, far to many people give up because of their scheledule!


----------

